# Ann Arbor Classic BMX Show and Swap Meet Sunday April 30, 2017



## pkleppert (Feb 3, 2017)

Looking forward to everyone having a great time at the show. Need vendor info? Download from our web site at www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com* Bldg "G" is now dedicated to the BMX vendors, collectors, and fans.* 

Paul


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2017)

Can't wait! Always a great show!


----------

